# Cedega + HL2

## Xe

Hi!

Ich habe nun auch seit einigen Tagen Cedega 4.2 und möchte damit Half Life 2 Spielen. Das Spiel an sich läuft auch, allerdings ist nur sehr selten Sound zu hören (die meiste Zeit sind die Lautsprecher Kopfhöhrer einfach stumm), Die Schrift weist ziemlich starke Grafkfehler auf und das Spiel hängt sich auf, wenn ich die Auflösung, Grafikdetails oder Soundeinstellungen ändern. Dazu ist noch zu bemerken, dass die neue Auflösung zwar übernommen wird, nachdem sich das Spiel aufgehängt hat, alle anderen Einstellungen aber nicht.

Ich habe eine GF4 MX 440, eine Creative Labs Soundplaster (wobei ich kaum glaube, dass es an ihr liegt, dass der Ton nicht geht, da er bei der Wiedergabe von Audiodateien und beim Spielen anderer Titel mit Cedega funktioniert... Außerdem kann ich ja doch nicht genau sagen welches Model... ist aber schon älter und läuft mit dem Treiber für i64 und i128) und ein System mit nitro-sources 2.9-nitro4.

Hier noch meine Cedega-Config:

 *Quote:*   

>  WINE REGISTRY Version 2
> 
> ;; All keys relative to \\Machine\\Software\\Wine\\Wine\\Config
> 
> ;;
> ...

 

Ach ja, zu dem Sound hätte ich da noch etwas zu sagen: Ich habe hier auch noch eine Terratec DMX - Karte mit ESS Canyon3D (ES1970M-3D) Chipsatz, den ich ja auch verwenden würde, allerdings gibt es im Kernel keine funktionierenden Treiber  :Sad:  .

MFG

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Also die Terratec DMX Soundkarte habe ich jetzt zum laufen gebracht... wie? -Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht! Dachte mir, ich könne es ja nochmal versuchen und schon lief sie.... Mit dieser Karte habe ich aber immernoch meine Soundprobleme.

EDIT: Ok, ich hab jetzt auch meine Config geändert... habe erst jetzt bemerkt, was da für ein Müll eingestellt war (Hat nichts zu meiner HW gepasst...) Das Spiel hängt sich nun nichtmehr auf. Bleibt also das Soundproblem und das Mit den Grafkfehlern in den Schriftzügen.

MFG

----------

## sputnik1969

Da meines Wissens auch unter Windows in einigen Konfigurationen Soundprobleme auftreten würde ich es nicht wirklich als Problem "deines Rechners" oder "deiner Konfiguration" sehen sondern als Problem von Valve das sie nicht in den Griff bekommen haben  :Wink: 

----------

## Xe

Hi

Ok, Danke für die Antwort. Das ist aber wirklich schade... naja, wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis eine neue Version kommt, in der das Problem behoben ist.

mfg

----------

## kriz

```

[WinMM]

"Drivers" = "wineoss.drv"

"WaveMapper" = "msacm.drv"

"MidiMapper" = "midimap.drv"

[wineoss]

"UseMMap" = "N"

"FullDuplex" = "N"

;; Specify a mapping for what digital audio devices to use

;"dsp0" = "/dev/dsp0"

;"mixer0" = "/dev/mixer0"

[winealsa]

"UseMMap" = "Y"

;"pcm0" = "hw"

;"ctl0" = "hw"

```

Am besten du verwendest statt oss mal alsa.

Das sieht dann so aus:

```

[WinMM]

"Drivers" = "winealsa.drv"

"WaveMapper" = "msacm.drv"

"MidiMapper" = "midimap.drv"

[wineoss]

"UseMMap" = "N"

"FullDuplex" = "N"

;; Specify a mapping for what digital audio devices to use

;"dsp0" = "/dev/dsp0"

;"mixer0" = "/dev/mixer0"

[winealsa]

"UseMMap" = "Y"

"pcm0" = "hw"

"ctl0" = "hw"

```

----------

## logon

Die Sache mit den Schriften behebt man ganz einfach indem man die Windows Schriften in den cedega Fonts Ordner kopiert. Dann ist das Problem gelöst. Die Sound Aussetzer habe ich auch. Werd das mit dem alsa jetzt mal probieren.

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Echt Super! Mit ALSA klappts bei mir   :Very Happy: 

Und das mit den Schriften werde ich demnächst mal machen. Dann läuft das Spiel wirklich wie unter Windows!

MFG

----------

## Throx

nur so nebenbei, zwing HL2 den DirectX7 Pfad zu nehmen, soll wesentlich schneller sein (hab ich irgendwo bei den Kommetaren von www.linux-gamers.net gelesen)

----------

## Xe

HI

Schade, sound geht immernoch nicht. Das war ein irrtum von mir. Ich war nur im Hauptmenü, um das ganze mit ALSA zu testen. Dort ging der Sound ganz gut.

Im Spiel siehts aber anders aus.  :Sad: 

@ Throx:

Wie genau meinst du das? Meinst du damit, dass nur DX7-Funktionen verwendet werden sollen ? -Ich habe sowieso nur eine GF4 MX. Die unterstützt kein DX8. Sobald ich aber meine neue GF GT6600 habe, will ich auch Fragmen Shader verwenden (bzw. Pxiel Shader... is ja praktisch die selbe Tchnologie) -> Also werde ich DX9 einschalten  :Wink: 

EDIT:

@ logon:

Windows-Schriften? -Blöde frage, aber woher bekomme ich die? Wenn du die meinst, die bei Windows bei sind, habe ich ein kleines Problem, weil ich kein windows habe...

MFG

----------

## zielscheibe

Zu den Fonts:

Im "Point2Play" Menu, "Versions" Reiter -->"Download Microsoft Corefons", lädt sich Cedega die benötigten Schriftarten automatisch. :=)

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Oh, danke! Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. ^^

Installiere die Corefonts gerade.

MFG

----------

## logon

Bei mir funkt alsa nicht, kommt irgendne komishce Fehlermeldung ohne Text wenn ich cedega starte. Kann sein das es daran liegt das er die libs nicht laden kann weil ich nen 64bit System hab, kann das einer bestätigen?

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Also ich habe zwar keine 64-Bit CPU (nur einen Athlon-XP -> 32Bit), aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es daran nicht liegt. Jedenfalls der Logik nach ...

MFG

----------

## logon

Tja meine Login sagt mir dies ja auch. Hätte nur noch gerne einen weiteren Erfahrungsbericht gehabt, aber wenn deine Logik das selbe sagt, werden unseren Logiken wohl Recht haben. (Logiken heisst das so?)  :Smile: 

----------

